# New Diver (everybody look out:) and Vis/Fish Report



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I finally made the plunge and got certified. Completed it today on the Mass. Who says you can't train a fisherman to dive. 



Visibility was good (but what do I know) at 25+ feet. 



My dive buddy saw 2 large red snappers in the turret but they ran for the hills when they saw a newbie diver spewing bubbles all over the place. Hopefully one day in the future I will run into Mr. Snapper again (with a pole spear in hand). Saw a lot of little black snappers as well.



Anyway, fun dive on the Tech Rec. Next trip will be a little deeper and hopefully fishier.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Just remember stay safe and enjoy the underwater world.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

on the TEC REC?

I remember a post about them not too long ago.


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

yea wasn't tech rec the boat that basically anchored up on top of another boat?


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

that's awesome. did you guys make any reefs out of any anchored fishing boats?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to a whole new world! You'll be a better fisherman and once you start shootin' them you'll really get hooked!


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations Allen, welcome to my addiction! It wasa pleasure to train someone as highly motivated and naturally talented as you!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Awwww hell! Chris, did you come outta retirement and start teachin' AGAIN?! Damn, didn't know the 'Assisted Living Facility' gave weekend passes!oke Congrats on getting another one hooked!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (7/12/2009)*Awwww hell! Chris, did you come outta retirement and start teachin' AGAIN?! Damn, didn't know the 'Assisted Living Facility' gave weekend passes!oke Congrats on getting another one hooked!






Well, I have to admit I did some research to find Chris. I basically asked around town who the best instructors were. You (Jerry) came with very high marks. I then thought to myself, I wonder who taught the "best of the best". That was evidently Chris so I booked the class.



I will admit, it was a little odd being taught to dive with a walker oke but heck, what do I know. Chris can still get around a wreck although, I was whipped after 30 minutes and he was just getting started.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess thatsettles a previousdebate Jerry...but hey, second best is ok, right? :toast

LOL...


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL!!! Yup, Chris was my Instructor and I can say that he really knows his stuff and is a genuine good guy! I guess I am still teaching in the ol' man's shadow!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (7/13/2009)*LOL!!! Yup, Chris was my Instructor


This explains a lot. 



> and I can say that he really knows his stuff and is a genuine good guy!


Ever seen him eat spagetti at New Yorker Delli? It's a sight to behold. He doesn't stop slurpping until the last noodle disappears. 



> I guess I am still teaching in the ol' man's shadow!


Age and experience always beats youth and vigor :toast


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Florabama (7/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BADBOY69 (7/13/2009)*LOL!!! Yup, Chris was my Instructor
> ...


HA! 

Never seen him at New Yorker Deli but you wanna talk about a sight to behold, ever seen his daughters?! oke 

I think it's '_old age and treachery_ beats youth and vigor'!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (7/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Florabama (7/14/2009)*
> ...


Haven't you learned to stay away from wives and daughters and I agree with the treachery part?


----------

